# CWBC Schedule



## GAbigdon (Aug 29, 2017)

Looking for another great year 

SEPT-23-Varner
OCT-7-Bear Creek
OCT-21-Juliette
NOV-4-Lathem
NOV-18-High Falls
DEC-2-Black Sholas
DEC-16-Stone Mountain
JAN-6-Classic-TBD


----------



## killer007 (Sep 3, 2017)

What does it take to be a member and fish a few of these?


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 5, 2017)

$30 membership fee and $30 per angler per tourney


----------



## dtuten (Oct 26, 2017)

What won at juliette?


----------

